# X67C Lowrance Ice Machine



## snowman11 (Nov 21, 2006)

Ok, nevermind....the iceducer is 60 degrees coverage...


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

if you want to try out a vex pm me:lol:


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

snowman11 said:


> Does the X67C give enough detail to allow you to see your teardrop? A splitshot? *YES , easily*
> 
> Can you zoom with this, it looked like you can zoom in the "main screen", but not in the flasher mode. *You can also set upper & lower depth limits*
> 
> ...


:lol: :lol: :lol: 
*Nuthin' like choppin' a guy off at the knees!!LOL!*



RC2 said:


> Although, I had problems with emulator locking up my computer.


*Possibly a display driver problem , what verison of Windows do you run 98-ME??
* 


melnik said:


> I've got one, they work as advertised. _They work great even when surronded by Vexs on the ice. And yes, you can watch the jig move in real time.... tiny, tiny jigs... no problem seeing them._ I use mine in flasher mode on the ice, with split screen zoom in deeper water. I've used it in minus 20-degree weather.
> 
> I use it on my boat and it works great. In fact, I think this is one of the primary reasons to buy an Ice Machine, it works great on your boat too. If all you want is an ice fishing flasher, the Vex might be the way to go, but I don't like the Vex for boat fishing.
> 
> I agree with the earlier suggestion of downloading the simulator, it looks and works exactly like the unit. The only other thing you might consider is getting the new Lowrance with the ice machine feature, I don't remember the designation, it has a bigger screen and only costs about $800 . Actually, the new one would be great, but it costs way too much for me.... and I like the idea of having a separate GPS, mostly from a cost perspective.


*LMS522c iGPS* (HERE) *Free summer transducer included $749 

LMS334c iGPS* (HERE) *Free summer 'ducer included $599 
(Last Yr model)*



snowman11 said:


> yeah, i like the idea of an $800 machine, except for the part where $800 buys me a new (used) outboard, a fishfinder, a gps and still leaves $100 to spend on tackle
> *( I built my own portable setup and used the skimmer both XDCR are 20/ 'up to' 60 degree anyway) *_Click here for a picture-front_ _back view_
> 
> I have been playing with the emulator, but it's hard...they have that boat moving too fast. I wish they had an ice mode, ie, "the ground aint movin, but the fish are"


*There's a chart and ping speed menu entry*


Duck-Hunter said:


> Kcud-rellik picked one up last year. He threw a pinch of skoal down his whole and we watched it break up. they are pretty sweet machines.


*They really are that sensitive , I've watched the sawdust from spikes sink too*


brianroy6 said:


> Shop around I just bought my icepack 2 minutes ago for $275.
> 
> http://www.anchorexpress.com/product_detail.cfm?pid=4989


*
Good price brianroy!
Darn good machine(s) X67c or the M68c !!

*Robert
:fish2:


Go fix your siG zx10r2004 LOL!!!


----------



## snowman11 (Nov 21, 2006)

hey...sfw1960

why do you have the bubble level on your portable carrier? 

looks like i'll be going with the base model instead of the expensive "ice model"...I've got five or six of those batteries...I just hope I have at least 1 charger


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

snowman11 said:


> hey...sfw1960
> 
> * why do you have the bubble level on your portable carrier? *
> 
> looks like i'll be going with the base model instead of the expensive "ice model"...I've got five or six of those batteries...I just hope I have at least 1 charger


The base is around 9" in diameter , on the ice - slush gets re-frozen so I like to see how level the base is so I can guesstimate the transducer angle better.
If you make a foam hole float - that would eliminate that item , I had it from a portable suction cup type mount I used for 8-9 yrs with my old X70A. for open water (I'd take my machine on rentals & other's boats).
You can probably get a charger & new battery @ Gander for $25.. then eBay the battery!!


So you're going for the "stock" X67 then??
A lotta guys on this board sure like theirs..........sh00T , even zx10r2004 is almost ready to "come out of the closet" ....
:lol: :lol:

j/k


----------



## Southend517 (Feb 18, 2004)

I did get a mailing from cabelas for members - cabelas club card member you can get $70 off a $300 purchase - in store only. And $40 in points for everyone you bring down there and sign up for a card til the 24th. 'just tell them you got the post card in the mail.


----------



## snowman11 (Nov 21, 2006)

do you ahve the visa, or just the "club rewards"...i haven't gotten anything yet, just signed up for club rewards last week though


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

sfw1960 said:


> The base is around 9" in diameter , on the ice - slush gets re-frozen so I like to see how level the base is so I can guesstimate the transducer angle better.
> If you make a foam hole float - that would eliminate that item , I had it from a portable suction cup type mount I used for 8-9 yrs with my old X70A. for open water (I'd take my machine on rentals & other's boats).
> You can probably get a charger & new battery @ Gander for $25.. then eBay the battery!!
> 
> ...


if i bought one it would be for my 5 yr old son.i myself cant deal with the lag.:lol:


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

snowman11 said:


> do you ahve the visa, or just the "club rewards"...i haven't gotten anything yet, just signed up for club rewards last week though


cabelas club card member 
Means you have their VISA - I know I do!!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

*R*

P.S. zx10r - your brain has "lag"...LOL
I told you tro "fix" your signature YESTERDAY , and your Vex ain't showed ya the error YET!!!
WaaaaaaaaaaaaaaHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## snowman11 (Nov 21, 2006)

zx10r2004 said:


> if i bought one it would be for my 5 yr old son.i myself cant deal with the lag.:lol:


I'll bet you lowrance could charge a few hundred extra if they teamed up with atari and added that to it. i am planning on making my own aquaview (already got all the parts, plus a nice little lcd screen) i plan on adding my atari 2000 to it.


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

snowman11 said:


> I'll bet you lowrance could charge a few hundred extra if they teamed up with atari and added that to it. i am planning on making my own aquaview (already got all the parts, plus a nice little lcd screen) i plan on adding my atari 2000 to it.


i think you have a great idea. i would buy one.my kids drive me nuts out on the ice.:lol: i now only take one at time.


----------



## Southend517 (Feb 18, 2004)




----------



## snowman11 (Nov 21, 2006)

yeah, it's lookin like a new credit card is in my future...or my wife's future. i really dont know if my credit is good enough anymore....this dang house and it's "improvements" really ran the balance up on my current ones. Couple that with student loans and self employement and the credit agency HATES ME.


----------



## ChapstickCharlie (Jan 15, 2003)

I love my vex.


----------



## Ultra-Light (Oct 4, 2007)

zx10r2004 said:


> i myself cant deal with the lag.:lol:


LAG? In digital flasher mode, the ping adjustment easily takes care of that.


----------



## melnik (Feb 28, 2003)

Snowman,

I believe the x67c Ice Machine has different software than the stabdard x67c. For example, in the Ice Mode the Ice Machine has a feature that blocks out the ice from the interfering with the flasher and showing a bunch of garbage at the top of the water column, or the top of the graph for that matter. It also has a battery life indicator on the Ice Machine flasher page, which the standard unit does not have..... I think. The battery indicator can be helpful on the ice.


----------



## kcarlson (Dec 7, 2006)

Ice machine is different than the standerd 67


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

melnik said:


> Snowman,
> 
> I believe the x67c Ice Machine has different software than the stabdard x67c. For example, in the Ice Mode the Ice Machine has a feature that blocks out the ice from the interfering with the flasher and showing a bunch of garbage at the top of the water column, or the top of the graph for that matter. It also has a battery life indicator on the Ice Machine flasher page, which the standard unit does not have..... I think. The battery indicator can be helpful on the ice.





kcarlson said:


> Ice machine is different than the standerd 67


*REALLY???*

They _used to be _that way when they first came out .......











:gaga:


----------



## Southend517 (Feb 18, 2004)

they are the same now and have been for a while.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Southend517 said:


> they are the same now and have been for a while.


When _there was _a difference after the first few months of production , many customers complained they wanted the same features also - and Lowrance DOES (contrary to what some folks believe) listen to it's customer base - They made global changes in the firmware(s) , and they have been the same for at least few years......The product emulator was written 'round Jan 2004 and the M68's was authored Mar. 2004. Hard to believe they've been around this long!


TanX fer backin' me up 'dere S.E. SlayaH.....
:evilsmile


----------

